# wiring DCC



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in the beginning stages of my new layout:http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21928&d=1352764768

is a picture of my layout with a few simple mod's that I will add later. I plan to use the Bachman DCC that I bought because to me it seemed to be the easiest to learn DCC and eventually end up with the better system later on. A fellow member pointed out that I have a reversing loop and it needs special wiring can someone point me in the right direction please ?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You do indeed have tracks that will need to be isolated from the main track at both ends and fed power through a polarity reversing module so that trains don't create a short circuit while crossing the gap.

To learn more about polarity control...
-NMRA's website
-Allan Gartner's "wiring for DCC" website.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

This is what I use.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

There are several options to handle auto-reversing.
Tam Valley's Dual of Hex Frog Juicers also work well (take two circuits, dual, for one section of track).
http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/dccpowerfrogjuicers.html

Note: I just re-read the Frog Juicer info and these will not work with the MRC system without an added booster. These will work for almost any other (upgraded) DCC system including NCE and DigiTrax.


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

my deal with dcc is that I'm starting with the one that came with my bachman e-z set I figured I'd start with something easy to learn and move up to digitrax later on


----------

